# looking for a vet that does hip and elbow scoring in maryland.



## debbiep (Jan 12, 2012)

hi,we`ve just moved from the uk to california,md,with our 17mth akita...have asked most of the local vet`s about hip and elbow scoring,with no luck...also somewhere that does eye testing?
i`m hoping to show my akita while we`re in usa for 3yrs..

also looking for conformation classes?
thanx


----------

